# New concept for Leg Vise: Can this work?



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

I just cant get over this picture i saw recently. I've been reworking my leg vise (for the 3rd time) and came across this..










Why wouldn't this work for a leg vise. I already have the 3/4 - 6 acme rod, nuts, bushings, sprockets and chain needed.

can ANYONE give me a reason why it wouldn't work for a leg vise?

Please help spitball this with me. I hate to destroy/use costly materials only to have it lack the strength or just flat out not work.

Thank you,
JD


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Just add custom shaped wooden jaw inserts to that setup, and you will have an ARNOLD leg vise. It would have the same desirable sliding action of Benchcrafted's Crisscross leg vise but with the added complexity of the chain linkage. Considering how you might have to design the wooden jaws - they'd possibly cover up the gears and chain system which, IMO, would be a tragedy.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

seems similar to using something like this for a leg vise:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=45114&cat=1,41659

If it works for an end vise, it should work for a leg vise too, I would guess


----------



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, RedSLED. If it works ill post some pictures. I haven't heard of an Arnold leg vise. maybe i need to do some more looking


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

ARNOLD leg vise - made up, by me. As in Schwarzenegger.


----------

